# Perinatal Hernia Surgery



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I go under the knife this week to have a perniatal hernia repaired and need recommendations when I can resume riding.

The surgon is telling me I need to take 5 days before returning to work and 6 weeks with no lifting anything more than 20 pounds. 

My questions is how long should I wait before getting on the trainer and how long before getting back on the road?


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

roadie01 said:


> I go under the knife this week to have a perniatal hernia repaired and need recommendations when I can resume riding.
> 
> The surgon is telling me I need to take 5 days before returning to work and 6 weeks with no lifting anything more than 20 pounds.
> 
> My questions is how long should I wait before getting on the trainer and how long before getting back on the road?


Do you mean Perineal hernia or?

Perineal hernia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I've had inguinal hernia repair and while not fun, it's best to find a good surgeon and fix it right away. I'd listen to your doctor about how long to wait before cycling. It would really suck to re-injure yourself after the surgery by exercising too soon.

How did your surgery go and are you still getting back to your previous riding level? It took me at least six months to get back to where I was before in strength and riding ability when pushing the trail, especially climbing.


----------

